# '05 545i Premium sound or standard???



## fishskis (Dec 18, 2004)

I am about to order a (ED) 545i. I currently have an M3 convertible with "premium" sound. I am unimpressed with my current "premium" sound , but convertibles are difficult, acoustically at least. 

Since I have an ipod and (will have) Sirius, I really do not care much about the 6 disc changer which comes with the premium sound. $1800 seems like a lot for the upgrade. I have listened to each very briefly in the showroom, and thought that the standard system was ok, and the premium, sightly, but not markedly better.

Any thoughts on whether the premium is worth the extra $1800? 

Does anybody know the details of the differences? Amplification? Number and quality of Speakers? (It amazes me how the dealers know nothing about this, but that is a separate discussion.). Is there a fairly cheap and simple aftermarket solution such as a speaker upgrade without addressing the amps and crossovers? I am really into music, and I appreciate good sound, but I am not fanatical, as I was when I was a little younger; I am not going to get into any crazy aftermarket stuff.

Thanks for the help.


----------

